# China doing the world a favor



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

They are cracking down on Islamic dress in a heavily islamic region of China. I don't care what anyone says about China...they have their ducks in a row and I wish we were like minded...check out the article...look up China bans burqa in xinjiang province....sorry on tablet and the link won't show itself

Edit: like minded in regards to flipping Muslims the bird and presenting rings to be kissed.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

CNN - China bans wearing burqa in biggest Muslim city

Daily Telegraph - China bans burqa in capital of Muslim region of Xinjiang


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good.

Ok so China, then Russia, and even France is battling terror. While the U.S. continues to release people from Guantanamo Bay. Must be time for "change".


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Banning a item of dress, be it burqas in China, or hoodies here in the U.S. Its all tyranny in my eyes.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Looks like China is going to be putting the hammer down, Chinese style. 

I remember when the US got some toothpaste from China that had anti-freeze in it. They took their equivalent of the head of the FDA out and put a bullet in his head.

I also heard that they asked the head of their FAA if Y2K would affect Chinese commercial flights. He supposedly said, "No," but they made sure of it by ordering him and his whole staff to be in the air at midnight. Needless to say, this was a strong motivator. 

One thing you have to respect about them... they don't play around.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I could go one way or the other on civil liberties.

China doesn't mess around to the point of absurdity. Years ago some government officials were selling human organs for medical transplants. They take a picture of who needs the organ, round up some people that look like him (no medical tests) shoot them all.

Well they reportedly stopped, but you know they didn't.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-prisoners-organs-transplant-demand-donations


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

James m said:


> China doesn't mess around to the point of absurdity.


You got that right. They seem somewhat heavy handed, to say the least, but they do tend to take effective action. I'm not saying that kind of tactic would work here in the USA (or that we should try it). If I thought China had a better way, I would move there.

What I am saying though is that fighting terrorists with politically correct Nancy-ism is a waste of lives, time, and money. Why do we get involved in wars we don't have the political will to win? It will take barbaric measures to beat a barbaric enemy.

For example, say one of our convoys comes under fire. I would surround the nearest few towns with an armored division, round up all the inhabitants, and give them all gunshot residue tests. Test positive and you die, as does your entire extended family. Wives, children, cousins, uncles.... they all gotta go. Their culture demands revenge, so you can't spare any of them. You kill terrorist dad, his 6 sons will one day try to kill you.

Harsh? Yes indeed, but unless we have the will to do that, we can't win. We don't, so we won't ever win.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Suntzu said:


> Banning a item of dress, be it burqas in China, or hoodies here in the U.S. Its all tyranny in my eyes.


well as long as it's the uniforms of the stupid and tyrannical........fight tyranny with intelligence. And ugly attire as well. Hoodies were great until they stold em and made em the dumbsheet uniform.


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

The answers to the rapid expansion of the Muslim state can be found in Machiavelli's "The Prince" in the section where he talks about gather new territory and preventing the loss of your own.

1)to install one's princedom in the new acquisition, or to install colonies of one's people there, which is better.
2) to indulge the lesser powers of the area without increasing their power.
3)to put down the powerful people.
4)not to allow a foreign power to gain reputation.

Basically to truly pacify newly acquired territory, breed out the indigenous population, kill discredit or chase out the old cultures leaders and intellectuals, and finally let no other message but your own be heard. It's certainly working for Islam, and it would work for western culture if only we had the fortitude to see it through.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A great read and very insightful. ( "The Prince" ) The principles of the book are spot on. You mention that book nowadays and people look at you funny. They either don't know it or have read it and think it is no longer relevant or midieval.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> A great read and very insightful. ( "The Prince" ) The principles of the book are spot on. You mention that book nowadays and people look at you funny. They either don't know it or have read it and think it is no longer relevant or midieval.


They who abandoned human sense should look to their own relevance because it's fading very fast....


----------

